# Baby Bengai Cardinals



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

Look what showed up in my tank a few days ago.

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/401429_154521934650823_100002790518081_155772_623481774_n.jpg


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great

Hope`you`hatching`baby`brine


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

I do 'nt know how to hatch the baby brine. I feed them ground up fish food from my old coffee grinder, small frozen rotifers ... are baby brine easy to hatch?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

CUTE!


Are you going to make them a fake sea urchin to hang out in?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

how old are they ?, in this size they should be at least two month old!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

arash53 said:


> how old are they ?, in this size they should be at least two month old!


which means OP never realized them for 2 months?


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

He just spat them out last week. So ... they are a week old. So far not one of the 23 have died. There are also 3 still in my main aquarium that I can not catch.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome, they are so tiny and cute. i feed my fry of few different fish cyclopeeze.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I would be interested in buying some when they got older, but unfortunately you are just too far away.


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

I have my fish flown to me from Richmond. I am sure that if some survive I can Fly some back to your for pick up. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

micah said:


> I have my fish flown to me from Richmond. I am sure that if some survive I can Fly some back to your for pick up.
> 
> Merry Christmas


I don't know, sounds expensive.
Prolly cheaper to buy here, but I really don't know.
Hopefully, you have good luck (and lots of work) growing them out.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! They sure are little cuties


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you, I love them all


----------

